# Agregar entradas aux a minicomponente



## RAFA27 (Ene 28, 2008)

Hola. Necesito saber si se puede crear una entrada auxiliar en un viejo reproductor de CD y cassettes ya que lo quiero usar como amplificador de un reproductor portatil de MP3.
Cómo hago la salida?

GrACIAS!

sALUDOS!


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 28, 2008)

Hola.
Yo lo hice usando los cables que van al cabezal de la casetera, pero la casetera estaba malograda, el mecanismo de la casetera estaba dañado.
A los cables o el cable coaxial o blindado que llega al cabezal de casetera, que son 2 más el blindaje, por supuesto use el blindaje de tierra y los otros dos como canal derecho e izquierdo, a cada uno de ellos le puse una resistencia de 10K, y de la salida de esta resistencias las conecté a otro cable coaxial que terminaba en un plug para la salida de audio del mp3.
Coloqué un casete con la cinta rota en la casetera, hacia play y reproducía el mp3.
Primero ponía el mp3 a volumen bajo, y graduaba el volumen de la casetera.
 Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Ene 28, 2008)

En general el concepto es sencillo,la entrada al amplificador de audio en cualquier equipo está en potenciometro de control de volumen,debes ubicar donde está localizado,un potenciometro tiene 3 patas,una va a tierra del circuito por supuesto,el terminal del otro extremo recibe la salida de los pre-amplificador del circuito,es decir de los sintonizadores de radio AM-FM,preamplificador del cabezal del lector de cassetes o del lector laser del CD,el terminal medio del potenciometro hace de salida del divisor de tensión y toma una parte de la señal total,si desueldas la entrada de señal del potenciometro de volumen tendrás un amplificador de audio y le puede acoplar la señal que desees,un microfono con su pre amplificador,o como deseas la salida del discman,por supuesto que las tierras deben ser comunes,si deseas puedes usar un switch para regresar el cable en su posición inicial si la cassetera aun funciona o conmutar a la nueva entrada que seria la salida de tu discman,este circuito te aclarará la idea es como está dispuesto la entrada de un amplificador en general,es lo que tendras en tu equipo cuando desueldes la entrada de señal del potenciometro de volumen,si es estereo por supuesto que tendras dos entradas de señal en el pot de entrada,una para cada canal






Saludos desde Lima Perú


----------



## RAFA27 (Ene 29, 2008)

O.K. Muchas gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## erickelec (Jun 14, 2012)

Hola a todos como están, tengo un minicomponente marca mitsui modelo AV852, no tiene entradas ni salidas auxiliares, tampoco tiene sintonizador de radio, ni casetera. lo unico que tiene es lector de Cd-DVD.

por la parte trasera tiene solo entradas de video (S-video y coaxial) y las entradas para los cables de las bocinas. y cuenta con un subwoofer, que va conectado con un cable de esos que son completamente planos y q tienen alambres de calibre pequeño( no recuerdo el nombre)

Así que yo quisiera saber si pudiera añadirle entrabas auxiliares para así poder conectar mi laptop o celular, mp3, etc.

O haber si existe la posibilidad de agregar entrada USB.    gracias por su atención!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2012)

erickelec dijo:


> por la parte trasera tiene solo entradas de video (S-video y *coaxial*)


 
Esa coaxial mal llamada video es la entrada auxiliar de audio !

USB ni soñando !

Bienvenido al Foro 

Saludos !


----------



## erickelec (Jun 14, 2012)

amm lo probaré,  es que yo pensaba que esa entrada coaxial, tambien era utilizada para reproducir video


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2012)

No  , ¿ Como haría un equipo de música para reproducir video ?


----------



## erickelec (Jun 14, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Esa coaxial mal llamada video es la entrada auxiliar de audio !
> 
> USB ni soñando !
> 
> ...



oyee y entonces tengo que comprar un cable de ese tipo, con un extremo tipo plug de audifonos y el otro como el tipo que corresponde a esa entrada?y si me ira a salir el audio de tipo STEREO? ya que solo es una entrada y no dos como siempre suelen traer todos los estereos

 o tambien me servirá el que trae dos de un extremo( blancoy rojo) y el otro extremo de plug tipo para audifonos.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> No  , ¿ Como haría un equipo de música para reproducir video ?



Pues este minicomponente ya tiene el reproductor de DVD, y pues como dije antes, solo q me falto mencionar una entrada más, osea en total tiene 3 entradas, Video ( que es color amarillo y es como la q todos conocemos, como las q traen los DVD´s y es de tipo entrada aux de audio)
otra es la S-Video,( es parecida a la entrada que traen algunas computadoras para conectar el mouse)  
Y la ultima entrada es la coaxial, que es igual a la primera pero en color negro.

y pues al reproducir tus DVD´s en este minicomponente pues el sonido, sale por sus bocinas, no es necesario conectarlo a otro sistema de audio.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2012)

Seleccioná video y probá esas dos entradas RCA , la amarilla y la negra  a ver si ahí tenés estereo.

Sinó con un alfiler vas tocando las patitas del S-video , fijate si ahí lo tenés


----------



## lestad75 (Jun 29, 2014)

Que tal compañeros. 
Quisiera comentar lo siguiente:
recientemente recibi una radiograbadora con cd marca Sanyo, que mi padre tenia aventada. En casa decidi hacer de ella un equipo multimedia para mi hija. Sin embargo, dicha radiograbadora no cuenta con entrada de  linea o auxiliar. Ahi empezo todo, decidi hacerle una pequeña adaptacion para ponersela. Lo primera idea fue adaptar las entradas de la cassetera con resistencias y condensadores, como lo vi en la web. Siguiendo investigando, en algun comentario decia que solo tenia que buscar el CI del preamplificador de la cassetera, busque en la web y lo alle en los datashet, conecte las salidas de tierra, izquierda y dereha a dicho integrado, y en principio excelente, buen audio, buen volumen, pero a la hora de soldar y ensamblar, un ruido exagerado que impide escuchar...por fas...alquien que pudiera ayudar a verificar esto. anexo imagenes:
por cierto...este es un tema recurrente, ojala alguien pudiera explicarnos mas sobre este tipo de ajustes:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2014)

Es obvio que algún error cometiste al soldar ¿no?


----------



## ertdfg (Jun 29, 2014)

Una grabadora asi estoy arreglando, y no se conecta al IC de la cassettera por que estos manejan una impedancia de entrada indicada para el cabezal, lo indicado es conectar a la linea de audio que conecta a la salida del radio, o cd, o cassett, y con el jack hembra crear la conmutacion entre aux/radio.


----------



## lestad75 (Jul 5, 2014)

osea a la entrada de linea del amplficador principal, brincandome los preamplificadores verdad?



voy a revisar ambas opciones...la de jorge desde el potenciometro y la tuya ertdfg, sobre la entrada directa al amplificador...
Gracias por su buenas respuestas...


----------



## Diego Patlan (Oct 31, 2014)

hola a todos que tal, tengo un CFD-550 cd radio cassette-corder y quiero utilizarlo para ponerle una entrada auxiliar, bien por la parte trasera tiene una entrada que dice mix mic y tengo un cable auxiliar (uno a uno, de 3.5mm) se lo conecte a mi lab y al stereo pero se oia muy mal que es lo que tengo que hacer para poder mejorar el audio, seria bueno que alguien pudiera orientarme....
Gracias, Saludos...! ...


----------



## crimson (Oct 31, 2014)

Hola Diego, el 550 tiene una entrada de micrófono monofónica y de alta ganancia, por eso se escucha feo, fijate el circuito;
Ver el archivo adjunto 119825
tenés que levantar las patas de las resistencias de 18K que van al integrado 4558(donde dice unión de los dos canaels) e insertar ahí la señal estéreo del MP3:
Ver el archivo adjunto 119826
Saludos C


----------



## Diego Patlan (Oct 31, 2014)

crimson dijo:
			
		

> Hola Diego, el 550 tiene una entrada de micrófono monofónica y de alta ganancia, por eso se escucha feo, fijate el circuito;
> Ver el archivo adjunto 119825
> tenés que levantar las patas de las resistencias de 18K que van al integrado 4558(donde dice unión de los dos canaels) e insertar ahí la señal estéreo del MP3:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 119826
> Saludos C



hola, gracias por la respuesta y pregunta podria usar el jack del mix mic para colocarlo en la union?, donde puedo colocar la masa?


----------



## crimson (Oct 31, 2014)

Creo que no, la ficha es monofónica, tendrías que usar el agujerito y cambiar por una estereo. Masa hay en la ficha, con una conexión allí es suficiente.
Saludos C


----------



## Diego Patlan (Oct 31, 2014)

ahh bueno gracias, tengo algunas dudas presentes espero puedas asesorame un poco, como puedo saber si la ficha es monofonica o estereo?
la señal L y R van justo en la union verdad, delante de cada resistencia? y pasará al levantar y conectar desde ahi en que afectara. Siempre que conecte algo se escuchara asi nadamas o tendre que ponerle un modo y ya no funcionara igual o que sucedera?
y una principal como supiste donde podia conectar la señal?
Gracias espero no causar demasiada molestia solo que quisiera aprender...!


----------



## crimson (Oct 31, 2014)

Las fichas jack estereo son del tipo:




y la tenés que probar con un tester en continuidad, con una ficha plug estereo:





La punta es un canal, el anillo es otro y la masa es masa. Una vez identificados te tiene que quedar así:
Ver el archivo adjunto 119863
y en la plaqueta debés levantar las resistencias y conectarlas a la ficha así:
Ver el archivo adjunto 119862

¿Cómo sé dónde conectarlo? Básicamente por viejo, je. Es simple, vos necesitás una entrada estereo y tenés una entrada de micrófono que probablemente no utilices nunca en tu vida. Se puede sacrificar para hacer una entrada estereo. Al ser una entrada de micrófono tiene un amplificador, y a su salida un par de resistencias, una para alimentar cada canal. Entonces, anulás el amplificador de micrófono y le inyectás señal directamente a las resistencias que llevan el audio al amplificador, una al canal izquierdo y una al derecho.
Saludos C


----------



## Diego Patlan (Oct 31, 2014)

ahhh bien ya todo muy claro, gracias ahora lo aplicare vere que tal resulta....

GRaciasssss


----------



## Diego Patlan (Nov 1, 2014)

ya hice todo,  no pude checar el jack para saber si es stereo, aunque tiene 5 patas al igual que unos que vi que son stereo.. pues lo intente pero solo se escucha una bocina la del lado R(derecho) y no se si sea porque conecte mal algo en el jack o porque el jack no sea el correcto, anexo las imagenes espero puedas darme alguna idea...
Gracias..


----------



## crimson (Nov 1, 2014)

Es cuestión de ir probando. Veo un cable rojo y uno negro, canal izquierdo y canal derecho. Si tocás con el dedo cada uno ¿hace ruido? ¿uno en un parlante y otro en otro?
Confirmado esto,conviene que pruebes sin la ficha hembra (jack). Ponés la masa y luego el cable rojo a la punta y el negro al anillo, ahí te tendrían que funcionar los dos canales.
Confirmado esto,ponés el jack y vas tocando las distintas patas (salvo masa, que debe ir a masa) hasta confirmar que suenen los dos canales.
Si aún así anda uno solo (al poner el jack) es que este es monofónico, y las patitas de másson los cortes.
Es cosa de paciencia e ir confirmando el funcionamiento paso a paso.
Saludos C


----------



## rainete1963 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hola, antes que nada les aclaro que se muy poco de electrónica. ahora bien, logre incorporarle una entrada auxiliar a un viejo stereo pasa-casete poniendo un interruptor a la entrada de la señal de radio (es un alpine tdm7574 que venia en la hilux 2003). Funciona perfecto salvo cuando a la entrada aux. le conecto a una tablet o un teléfono con pantalla táctil. Se hace muy difícil seleccionar una entrada (lugar donde presiono) en la pantalla, no responde o bien es como si presionara otra zona de la misma. Por lo tanto para elejir un tema tengo que desenchufar la ficha de 3.5mm , elegir el tema y volver a enchufar. Alguna idea de que puede ser. Muchas


----------



## brau96 (Dic 28, 2014)

Hola buenas como les va, recurro a ustedes ya que estoy en un proyecto de agregarle una entrada auxiliar a un microcomponente, es de la marca philco modelo amp22dv. No hay mucha información sobre el en internet.

La verdad es que suena bastante bien y lo tenia ahí tirado y quería aprovechar para utilizarlo en la computadora, me puse manos a la obra, conseguí que funcionase, pero por equivocación conecte los conectores de lo que seria la antena de FM al revés y parece que este se quemo.

En la imagen adjunta n°2 y n°3 se puede ver del aparatito del que estoy hablando, y el imagen adjunta n°1, se puede ver como al desarmar el aparatito, el sector donde va apoyado ese papelito que trae, y por debajo el metal, están quemados. (Ademas de que en el momento largo olor a quemado)

Entonces como ya mencione hasta ahora todo venia muy bien, pero al quemar este aparatito ya no puedo seleccionar el modo FM en el equipo de música y como yo el audio lo "inyectaba" a través de dos cables que salían de ese aparatito, necesito que este seleccionado el modo FM. 

El aparatito llevada 2 conectores (que van hacia la placa principal del minicomponenete), uno de varios colores (rojo,blanco,negro,amarillo y negro) entre ellos el blanco era el canal derecho y el amarillo el izquierdo, y el rojo alimentación. El otro conector era de 5 cablesitos negros, los cuales adentro del apartito se identifican como, DO,CL,DI,CE Y GND, que por un post que encontré en este foro, dice que serian: Data Out, Clock, Data In, Chip Enable y GND.

Entonces para que el minicomponente me tomara el modo FM, yo debia tener conectado ese aparatito por lo menos con el conector que llevaba los 5 cables negros (DD,CL,DI,CE y GND) y ademas debia puentear el cablesito rojo del otro conector, hacia el conector correspondiente en el aparatito, osea debia alimentarlo. 

Mi objetivo seria volver a seleccionar el modo FM, para lo cual podria o reparar el aparatito(lo cual no creo que pueda hacer yo ya que cuento con conocimientos demasiados basicos, y llevarlo a un tecnico supongo que puede ser costoso, y no creo que pueda conseguir alguno en repuesto porque nose si son universales no creo) o bien saber de donde viene la señal para que el equipo tome el modo FM y si se podria emular de alguna manera, quizas con un simple voltaje o algun simple puente, la verdad no tengo ni idea.

Creo que no me olvide de nada y lo detalle de la mejor manera que podia, intente ser los mas expresivo posible, antes que nada queria agradecerles por tomarse el trabajo de leer todo el post.

Desde ya les agradezco muchísimo y saludos.


----------

